# iCloud Drive ? NAS ? TimeMachine ?



## AladdinVonSane (13 Juin 2022)

Hello tout le monde, 

Je viens d'avoir une peur monumentale, mon MacbookAir ne prenait plus la charge*, c'est mon outil de travail (je suis indépendant), et je ne savais absolument pas si mon iCloud drive était à jour. 

J'ai une option avec davantage de stockage pour que normalement tout soit toujours synchronisé mais je vais être franc, je ne comprends absolument rien à iCloud j'ai l'impression que chaque fichier est présent en plusieurs exemplaires, prends trop place etc...). 

Du coup j'ai commandé un DD externe WD My Cloud Home pour à minima faire des sauvegardes Time Machine en +. 

Je m'interroge : mon souhait est de pouvoir travailler à tout moment sur mes fichiers depuis mon MacbookAir, même hors connexion (ou au moins sur des réseaux différents), et que mes fichiers soient sauvegardés automatiquement le plus souvent possible. Si possible, j'aimerais que les fichiers soient consultables et modifiables par d'autres, mais si ce n'est pas possible ce n'est pas gravissime à ce jour. 

Vaut il mieux : 

que je reste avant mon iCloud Drive actuel + Sauvegardes Time Machine ? 
que je configure un NAS ? (est-ce que je peux faire NAS + iCloud Drive ?)
iCloud Drive + sauvegarde "manuelle" sur le DD à venir qui servira juste de sauvegarde ? 
ou une autre configuration à laquelle je ne pense pas ?

Par avance mille mercis pour vos retours, je suis complètement perdu ! 



_*Finalement un reset SMC a résolu le problème _


----------



## ericse (14 Juin 2022)

AladdinVonSane a dit:


> que je reste avant mon iCloud Drive actuel + Sauvegardes Time Machine


Bonjour,
Voilà à minima c'est ça : une sauvegarde Time Machine + iCloud Drive !
Et si tu veux assurer encore plus tu peux ajouter un clone périodique avec CCC (sur un autre disque), mais c'est déjà bien comme ça.
Par contre iCloud seul ne te protège pas assez contre les erreurs et fausses manip.


----------



## mokuchley (14 Juin 2022)

AladdinVonSane a dit:


> WD My Cloud Home


faites attention, car c'est un disque 5400 Tr, et la connexion est en ethernet, donc dependante de la rapidité de votre box
moi, j'ai du adls et c'est un veau, il ne sert que pour stocker
j'ai essayé leur logiciel " my home " et c'est très lent.....; très très lent

donc avec lui, je stocke et je lis les programmes, mais je ne peux pas travailler avec un fichier


----------



## AladdinVonSane (14 Juin 2022)

Merci pour vos retours ! Je viens de tout brancher, ça semble fonctionner, reste plus qu'à comprendre comment allouer seulement une partie du Cloud Home à Time Machine, mais je devrais trouver ;-) 

Merci à vous !


----------

